# تركيب ارضيات القنال تكس و الفينيل



## sayedsarhan (3 يوليو 2012)

ميجا وات لجميع انواع الارضيات
قنال تكس - فينيل - ريكيت
قنال تكس بلاطات 30*30 سمك 1.5ملى سعر المتر 35ج
فينيل المانى رولات عرض متر سماكه 3 ملى سعر المتر 45ج
السعر شامل الوريد و التركيب
يعنى تستلم الارضيات متركبه على الارض
ضمان سنه


01113530306

[email protected] .com

http://m-w-eg.tk/

http://www.facebook.com/megawattegypt

يتم استلام 70% من المبلغ عند التعاقد و 30% عند التسليم
يوجد لدينا اشكال كثيره متنوعه

اشكال الباركيه والرخام و السيراميك
​


----------



## nbanba771 (6 يوليو 2012)

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع القيم **************
*********************************
***********************************
*********الَّهمَّ صَلِّ على مُحمَّدٍ ، وَعَلى آلِ مُحمَّد ، كَمَا صَلَّيْتَ عَلى آلِ إبْرَاهِيمَ ،
إنَّكَ حمِيدٌ مجيدٌ . اللهُمَّ بارِكْ عَلى مُحَمَّد ، وَعَلى آلِ مُحَمَّد ، كَما بَاركْتَ على آلِ إبْراهِيم ، إنَّكَ حميدٌ مجيدٌ


----------

